# Aspherical Mag 1C



## Ledean

Mag C cut down for AW 1C Li-ions length .
Runs on C Li-ions as well as 18670 li-ions.

Cree Xre Direct drive .
Aspherical lens.
Bezel machined to acomodate the aspherical lens.

Tailcap has been Bored to sink the spring deeper to have less force on the protection circuit inside Li-ions.
The beam so bright that if you even look at tha beam in the mirror you will see spots for a while. Looking at the beam directly causes temporary blindness.:tsk:


























I have added photos to show how it can be also used with a 18650 li-ion.

You can see two springs . The original spring is recessed . 








Now you can use the C Li-ion.


If you want to use the 18650 You just pull out the original spring like this.
Now the 18650 goes in comfortably without getting all jammed up and messing up it's protection circuit.







Size difference with recessed spring. 






Click for Comparison beamshots .Thanks to Nitro for providing these :thumbsup:.


Fine Print.
No spring was harmed in any way in the modifying of this tailcap.:naughty:



$97.00 For the 50mm version Shipped in the US with delivery confirmation.
$115.00 for the 52mm aspherical lens Shipped in the US with delivery confirmation.
Add $9.00 for finning the head . $ 4.00 for grooving the body .

International orders Shipping $14.50. Please Pm me before sending Paypal.
Please mention your CPF name in with your Paypal other wise it is hard to track the sender as paypal does not relay that information.

Paypal to [email protected]


----------



## rcnuk

Nice!

:goodjob:
I hope to see more these from you in the future.


----------



## choppers

Excellent work!!! Would love to have one of my own!!


----------



## ZeissOEM2

A little bit off topic ,but this one have been using Aspherical lens a long time
http://www.docter-germany.com/frontend/index.php?itid=618&


----------



## Ledean

Thanks. I wonder how many people are interested.

.
Later today I will post pictures of the modified mag tailcap with two springs ..
Are two springs better than one? ..



I will try to get better photos .


----------



## PhantomPhoton

There seemed to be a lot of interest on Mac's thread on these. And a lot of us on the main list are still waiting, not to mention all those in the overflow. 
I think the C-cell option is superior to the 18650 in a D body. What I'm really interested in myself is a magmod that cuts out the stock mag switch and uses a tailcap clickie. The tailcaps are available, but I lack the knowledge and tools to get rid of the stock mag switch. If Mac doesn't come thru soon on his aspherical mags I'd be in for one here, and if you can cut out the stock switch to get everything even shorter, I'd be in for one even if I get my aspherical D-18650 from Mac.


----------



## Long John

:goodjob: Ledean

I would be interested at some datas.

What current will see the Cree and which binning does it have?

Do have also the impressions, that the Lens will affect the tint a little blueish?

Thanks and best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## choppers

I am in for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowTEC

PhantomPhoton said:


> There seemed to be a lot of interest on Mac's thread on these. And a lot of us on the main list are still waiting, not to mention all those in the overflow.
> I think the C-cell option is superior to the 18650 in a D body. What I'm really interested in myself is a magmod that cuts out the stock mag switch and uses a tailcap clickie. The tailcaps are available, but I lack the knowledge and tools to get rid of the stock mag switch. If Mac doesn't come thru soon on his aspherical mags I'd be in for one here, and if you can cut out the stock switch to get everything even shorter, I'd be in for one even if I get my aspherical D-18650 from Mac.


----------



## speederino

WOW!

So simple...so simply ridiculous!

Does it focus down to a square beam?

I'm !


----------



## Ledean

speederino said:


> WOW!
> 
> So simple...so simply ridiculous!
> 
> Does it focus down to a square beam?
> 
> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> !


 
Yes it does.


----------



## Ledean

PhantomPhoton said:


> There seemed to be a lot of interest on Mac's thread on these. And a lot of us on the main list are still waiting, not to mention all those in the overflow.
> I think the C-cell option is superior to the 18650 in a D body. What I'm really interested in myself is a magmod that cuts out the stock mag switch and uses a tailcap clickie. The tailcaps are available, but I lack the knowledge and tools to get rid of the stock mag switch. If Mac doesn't come thru soon on his aspherical mags I'd be in for one here, and if you can cut out the stock switch to get everything even shorter, I'd be in for one even if I get my aspherical D-18650 from Mac.


 

The body is cut off and rethreaded so that the head screws on .
Magamod's tail can now be used . This procedure shortens the body length considerably. It can be done. 
To just get rid of the stock switch all you do is remove the rubber cover and use 5/64 hex keys to unscrew it.


----------



## choppers

Ledean, are you planning on making these available soon? My paypal is waiting:laughing:


----------



## speederino

Ledean's fortune cookie says:

"you may soon find yourself unusually busy"...


----------



## Ledean

Pics added.


----------



## choppers

Great pics of the two springs.....great work!!:goodjob: You're killing me here though...NOW I REALLY WANT ONE!!!!! Paypal Waiting


----------



## LowTEC

I'm in for a pewter 1C, with tail button please


----------



## Ledean

LowTEC said:


> I'm in for a pewter 1C, with tail button please


 
You mean the mag clicky that modamag is selling now?


Choppers 
Yes ,I guess I can make them for sale ....


----------



## Clickie

If you make them for sale I Definetly wanna be on the list please!!!:rock:


----------



## Long John

Long John said:


> :goodjob: Ledean
> 
> I would be interested at some datas.
> 
> What current will see the Cree and which binning does it have?
> 
> Do have also the impressions, that the Lens will affect the tint a little blueish?
> 
> Thanks and best regards
> 
> _____
> Tom


----------



## Sub_Umbra

Wow.


----------



## Kabible

I'm #42 on Mac's [email protected] list. Don't know if I'll ever get one. 

I'm definitely really very interested in one of these in blue with a side or tail switch. Actually, I like the "C" body form factor more than the "D". 

How much for one of these?


----------



## Ledean

Long John said:


> :goodjob: Ledean
> 
> I would be interested at some datas.
> 
> What current will see the Cree and which binning does it have?
> 
> Do have also the impressions, that the Lens will affect the tint a little blueish?
> 
> Thanks and best regards
> 
> _____
> Tom


 
They are Cree XR-E P4 .
From what I saw the lens does not seem to give the beam any bluish tint
The glass is totally color free . If you see a whte paper on which the glass is placed the paper does not seem to have any color change.


----------



## Russianesq

very interesting


----------



## vee

please put me on the list! thx


----------



## Ledean

Kabible said:


> I'm #42 on Mac's [email protected] list. Don't know if I'll ever get one.
> 
> I'm definitely really very interested in one of these in blue with a side or tail switch. Actually, I like the "C" body form factor more than the "D".
> 
> How much for one of these?


 
Price will be 88.00 each shipped in the US.
This will include the modified tail switch with double springs.
Add $ 8.00 for finning the head .

I can add a regulated board if needed.


----------



## Long John

Ledean said:


> They are Cree XR-E P4 .
> From what I saw the lens does not seem to give the beam any bluish tint
> The glass is totally color free . If you see a whte paper on which the glass is placed the paper does not seem to have any color change.



:thanks:for the reply and good luck with the sales.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## COMMANDR

Looks very interesting, please put me on the list. Do you have any beam shots of this Mag Cyclops (see foot note). I am wondering what kind of a throw this thing has. 


Gary






Foot note:
(n. _pl._ *Cy·clo·pes* (sī-klō'pēz) _Greek Mythology_

Any of the three one-eyed Titans who forged thunderbolts for Zeus.


----------



## Strauss

Very nice work indeed! :goodjob:


----------



## revolvergeek

How much for one with the stock switch, as pictured in the first post?


----------



## Ledean

revolvergeek said:


> How much for one with the stock switch, as pictured in the first post?


 

Price will be 88.00 each shipped in the US.
This will include the modified tail cap with double springs.
Add $ 8.00 for finning the head .
Paypal to [email protected].


----------



## AndyTiedye

I'm interested.


----------



## Strauss

Great price, I am interested as well


----------



## LuxLuthor

Beautiful work! Please add me to your list, and thanks for doing these.


----------



## rcnuk

Hi Ledean,
Are you offering these with a modified tail *switch* or a modified tail *cap*? 




Ledean said:


> Price will be 88.00 each shipped in the US.
> This will include the modified tail switch with double springs.
> Add $ 8.00 for finning the head .
> Paypal to [email protected].


----------



## dksd39

Very interested


----------



## Ledean

rcnuk said:


> Hi Ledean,
> Are you offering these with a modified tail *switch* or a modified tail *cap*?


 
I meant the modified tailcap with double springs .


----------



## Tessaiga

How much to add on a regulator board?

What about international shipping??


----------



## COMMANDR

Any updates, this thread seems to be inactive.


Gary


----------



## Ledean

Waiting for the Cree's to arrive.
Should start making the lights in a couple of days.

For those interested you can start sending payments . I have enough parts (Except the Cree's ) to make 10 flashlights .

Edit : Cree's arrived finally.


----------



## Ledean

Adding a regulator will push the cost up . I have deceided not to do it for now.

I guess I can do international shipping . But there will be no tracking number or any other delivery option. Add 12.00 if you need it. 



Tessaiga said:


> How much to add on a regulator board?
> 
> What about international shipping??


----------



## vee

. ill take a holder also. thank you!


----------



## Ledean

vee said:


> . ill take a holder also. thank you!


Which color ?
Black or pewter ?
Thanks
Ledean


----------



## vee

Ledean said:


> Which color ?
> Black or pewter ?
> Thanks
> Ledean


 
black please!


----------



## roadster

I'll take one!


Pewter
Finned head
 
Thanks Ledean!


----------



## LuxLuthor

I got mine in a "Darth Vader Black" in PERFECT condition. Not so much as a scratch, or flaw anywhere. The workmanship of the tailcap dual spring, and LED/Holder is impeccable. He obviously took the time to clean everything up before shipping.

This (like Mac's 1D version) is like having a square pattern white laser. It puts a big smile on your face, and people are stupified by the searing brightness/throw, but also how could a round flashlight have a square beam!

Congratulations and many thanks for a superb and great priced light. 
High Five!!!:rock:


----------



## choppers

LuxLuthor said:


> I got mine in a "Darth Vader Black" in PERFECT condition. Not so much as a scratch, or flaw anywhere. The workmanship of the tailcap dual spring, and LED/Holder is impeccable. He obviously took the time to clean everything up before shipping.
> 
> This (like Mac's 1D version) is like having a square pattern white laser. It puts a big smile on your face, and people are stupified by the searing brightness/throw, but also how could a round flashlight have a square beam!
> 
> Congratulations and many thanks for a superb and great priced light.
> High Five!!!:rock:


I concur Lux.....A+ craftmanship from Ledean at a great price....I bought two because....well two is better than one:laughing: 
the throw is amazing!!!!! I have alway been more of an Incan guy but had to have a couple of these....thanks again Ledean


----------



## Russianesq

any runtime numbers?


----------



## Ledean

Thanks for the kind word guys.
Hope you are having as much fun as I had making them.
The aspherical lens bulging out of the maglite does catch the people's eye..


----------



## That_Guy

Does this use the 52x37mm lens or the 50x35mm lens?

Thanks.


----------



## Ledean

It uses 52 mm lens.

Throws better than the 50 mm lens . 



That_Guy said:


> Does this use the 52x37mm lens or the 50x35mm lens?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## That_Guy

Are these still available?

Does the finning offer any performance benefit or is it just for looks?


----------



## Ledean

That_Guy said:


> Are these still available?
> 
> Does the finning offer any performance benefit or is it just for looks?


 
One black left.

Finning increases the surface area resulting in better heat dissipation.
It is not necessary if you are only using it in short bursts .
Gives it an aggressive look .

Ledean


----------



## That_Guy

I'll take it

Black ($88) 
+ Finned head ($8)
+ International shipping to Aus ($12)
= $108



Thanks!


----------



## LowTEC

Ledean, I finally received my light today, the length is perfect and nice touch on the GID. But my light has a serious problem that I can't turn the head at all (the bezel has no problem) and the beam is not in focus. Tried to turn it a little bit and it got stuck, I tried harder and it moved a bit and got stuck again, I also used my rubber wrenches, and it is stuck even harder, and it's now stuck dead. Do you have any idea how to loosen the head so I can get it to focus at least? I need help :mecry:


----------



## Ottawa411

What are the chances that any more of these will be made available? Thanks for any info, they look beautiful.


----------



## Ledean

Lowtec,
I do not know what happened there. I will rectify it and make sure it works. Pm send.
Ledean


----------



## Ledean

Ottawa411 said:


> What are the chances that any more of these will be made available? Thanks for any info, they look beautiful.


 
Thanks
I am getting four more made . Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Ottawa411

Ledean said:


> Thanks
> I am getting four more made . Let me know if you are interested.


I am interested in one finned and shipped to Canada. Would this be possible and what would it cost?


----------



## Ledean

Ottawa411 said:


> I am interested in one finned and shipped to Canada. Would this be possible and what would it cost?


 
Light is $88.00
Add $ 8.00 to fin the head.
Shipping is $ 14.50 (revised postal rates).:shakehead
Black available now. Pewter will take a couple of days.
Ledean


----------



## Ottawa411

1 Black Light $88.00
Add $ 8.00 for Finned head.
Shipping $ 14.50
Total $110.50

Paypal sent


----------



## RustyKnee

What the waiting time for one of these? Is shipping to the UK 14.5 aswell? Is it the 52mm aspheric you are using?

Stu


----------



## Ledean

RustyKnee said:


> What the waiting time for one of these? Is shipping to the UK 14.5 aswell? Is it the 52mm aspheric you are using?
> 
> Stu


 
Right now I have three half finished black ones left. I will be finishing them tonight, no waiting time.....

Yes, they use the 52 mm. aspherical.

Shipping should be the same to the UK($14.50).

Ledean


----------



## RustyKnee

Ledean said:


> Right now I have three half finished black ones left. I will be making them tonight , no waiting time..
> 
> Yes they use the 52 mm.aspherical.
> 
> Shipping should be the same for UK .
> 
> Ledean



Cool...paypal heading your way

* PP Sent *

Stu


----------



## barkingmad

Are these still available?


----------



## Ledean

barkingmad said:


> Are these still available?


 
Yes ,two black left.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Very cool mod, Ledean! Nice machining, unusual look, and the throw must rock!


----------



## barkingmad

Is it still possible to add a regulator or are you not doing that now?

Also got any beamshots?


----------



## Ledean

Thanks Bimerboy,
The throw is certainly amazing . The aspherical lens focuses the light into a narrow sabre like beam . 

Barking mad , I can add a regulator since since I had a few enquiries about it .


----------



## barkingmad

So how much extra for the regulator? 

Does it reduce the output (to a slightly lower but constant level) compared to direct driving - or does it run direct drive until the voltage drops and the regulation kicks in?


----------



## Ledean

barkingmad said:


> So how much extra for the regulator?
> 
> Does it reduce the output (to a slightly lower but constant level) compared to direct driving - or does it run direct drive until the voltage drops and the regulation kicks in?


 
The difference betwen a regulator running at 1.4 amps and direct drive is marginal . The output will be regulated and at constant brightness.
I will let you know the price later today.


----------



## vleong1

Wow those look amazing! :twothumbs

Any images with the finned head? 

I'm definitely interested in one with the regulator but not sure about the finning.


----------



## Ledean

I will stop selling the 52 mm aspherical mags . 
I have a few left that will be sold with the regulator circuit.
My supplier does not have any more left . Those that have already paid will get the 52 mm lenses .
Sorry guys , unless I find another source I can't make them.


----------



## RustyKnee

Ledean said:


> I will stop selling the 52 mm aspherical mags .
> I have a few left that will be sold with the regulator circuit.
> My supplier does not have any more left . Those that have already paid will get the 52 mm lenses .
> Sorry guys , unless I find another source I can't make them.



Is this the lens? http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/pl1072.html

Stu


----------



## Ledean

That is the one .


----------



## barkingmad

Did you get the final (or approximate) price for the regulated version... very interested in one so would appreciate having one reserved pending final price etc.


----------



## Ledean

barkingmad said:


> Did you get the final (or approximate) price for the regulated version... very interested in one so would appreciate having one reserved pending final price etc.


 
Price for the regulated version will be $125.00. Shipping will be $5.50. with delivery confirmation.


----------



## barkingmad

1 x Aspherical Mag 1C (regulated version) - $125
1 x International delivery - $14.50
Total: $139.50
Paypal sent to: [email protected]

*Can you confirm if these last few with the regulator include the head finning (as part of that price) as ideally I would like that - if not let me know and I will send the extra via Paypal.*

Any idea how soon it will ship?


----------



## wooniris

I'll take one

Please note am in Singapore not Aus as stated in the PayPal email

Black ($88) 
+ Finned head ($8)
+ International shipping to Singapore($12)
= $108



Thanks!


----------



## cd-card-biz

1 x regulated, finned, 52MM + shipping.

Thanks Ledean!


----------



## RustyKnee

Hi Ledean,

When did you post mine?

I haven't received it yet. Although 2 weeks isn't unusual from the US,

Cheers,

Stu


----------



## Ottawa411

Got my light today. It works like a charm. I can't believe the throw on it. I will be hanging onto this one for a long time. Thanks Ledean.


----------



## RustyKnee

Ottawa411 said:


> Got my light today. It works like a charm. I can't believe the throw on it. I will be hanging onto this one for a long time. Thanks Ledean.


oooh oooh oooh....can't wait for mine. 

Stu


----------



## Raptor#

Did you find a new source for the lenses yet?


----------



## Ledean

I have got 10 numbers of 50mm aspherical lens yesterday.

Right now I have black Mag C bodies . I may get pewter next week.

The price will go up to $98 next week.:mecry:

Thanks
Ledean





Raptor# said:


> Did you find a new source for the lenses yet?


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

Hey Ledean,

I'm very interested in buying one of your black ones. What is the throw rated at for this light? Should it be able to out-throw a magcharger? 

If I were to buy one from you, I would want it regulated so how much would this whole thing come to shipped to San Diego? Thanks Ledean!

Dan K


----------



## barkingmad

barkingmad said:


> 1 x Aspherical Mag 1C (regulated version) - $125
> 1 x International delivery - $14.50
> Total: $139.50
> Paypal sent to: [email protected]
> 
> *Can you confirm if these last few with the regulator include the head finning (as part of that price) as ideally I would like that - if not let me know and I will send the extra via Paypal.*
> 
> Any idea how soon it will ship?


 
Can you let me know if it has shipped yet? Or is it just the postal service taking a long time...


----------



## barkingmad

barkingmad said:


> Can you let me know if it has shipped yet? Or is it just the postal service taking a long time...


 
Arrived this morning - will test it out later when it's dark but looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wooniris

:wave:Arrived safely here in Singapore

Thanks

Woon


----------



## RustyKnee

HI Ledean

Mine turned up today...top work!

Thanks again for sorting me out!

Stu


----------



## ggaarryy

Hi

Just found this thread, looks superb.

Can I get one finned and shipped to the UK?


Cheers


----------



## RustyKnee

I haven't had chance to go outside with mine yet....but comparing it off a wall against my wolf eye boxer hid is cool. the boxer obviously outputs a lot more light overall, but i reckon this light isn't far off the the peak brightess of the boxer when focused to a spot using my mark one eyeball. when the two beams are on top of each other, the aspheric is very clearly visible. do that with one of my fenixs and the fenix is hardly visible.

Stu


----------



## ggaarryy

Hi

Thanks for the PM reply, Ill take one, Paypal on the way.

1c $98-00 (Pewter if possible)
Uk shipping $12-00
Finned head $8-00

Total $118-00

Cheers

ggaarryy


----------



## Ledean

Paypal received.
Thanks
Ledean.


ggaarryy said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the PM reply, Ill take one, Paypal on the way.
> 
> 1c $98-00 (Pewter if possible)
> Uk shipping $12-00
> Finned head $8-00
> 
> Total $118-00
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ggaarryy


----------



## ggaarryy

Hi 

Has mine been posted yet? we are having postal strikes in the UK and I would like to know if it is on the way yet.

Cheers

ggaarryy


----------



## cd-card-biz

I too am looking for my order status.

Ordered and paid for on June 21st. In our last email I believe you indicated a projected ship date of Thursday, July 19th. 

Thanks for any info,
Bill


----------



## ggaarryy

Hi

Going on holiday next week , some news on delivery would be good if possible.

Cheers

ggaarryy


----------



## Nitro

Ledean,

Do you have any of these left?

Thanks


----------



## Ledean

ggaarry , It has been posted PM sent.

Nitro,
I will put up a couple for sale next week.
Regards
Ledean


----------



## cd-card-biz

Received mine today! Great job Ledean!

Man, this thing is bright and throws forever. Keeper for sure.

:goodjob:

Edit: Just finished an evening walk with new light. It literally throws hundreds of yards. More like an HID than an LED. Even my wife was stunned at how bright it is. Very high "WOW" factor for a light this size!


----------



## ggaarryy

Mine was here when I got back from my holiday, superb work and well worth the wait.

Keep up the mods.

All the best and thanks


----------



## ispayboy

I want one...where could I get one... are these still up for sale? Pardon the questions , noob here.


----------



## Ledean

Thanks ggaarry . It sure is a throw monster.

ispayboy 

I have one in pewter now and three more to be made by the weekend and they use the 50 mm aspherical lens.
I have added a 0.47 Ohm resistor to limit the current flowing to the Cree's.
Orange glow powder sorrounds the Cree.
Tailcap is modified with double springs so that you can also use 18650 li-ions.

Cost is $97 shipped in the U.S.


----------



## ispayboy

PM sent


----------



## ispayboy

Aspherical Mag 
(shipped in the U.S.) $97.00
Finned Head 8.00
Total Cost $105.00

Paypal Sent......
Thanks Ledean
Now the waiting begins....


----------



## Nitro

Ledean said:


> Thanks ggaarry . It sure is a throw monster.
> 
> ispayboy
> 
> I have one in pewter now and three more to be made by the weekend and they use the 50 mm aspherical lens.
> I have added a 0.47 Ohm resistor to limit the current flowing to the Cree's.
> Orange glow powder sorrounds the Cree.
> Tailcap is modified with double springs so that you can also use 18650 li-ions.
> 
> Cost is $97 shipped in the U.S.



Any of these left?


----------



## Ledean

I have three now


----------



## Nitro

Ledean said:


> I have three now



I'll take one.

Finned head, Pewter.

PM sent for $105.

Thanks.


----------



## Ledean

Add $8.00 for fining.
Pewter or Black.


----------



## Nitro

Ledean said:


> Add $8.00 for fining.
> Pewter or Black.



PM sent. Let me know you got it.

Thanks.


----------



## ez78

I'd be interested but I would have liked the 52mm lens better.

I think the 52mm diameter lens could still be ordered directly from Melles Griot. Although the prize is high $28.

http://shop.mellesgriot.com/products/optics/detail.asp?pf_id=01%20LAG%20123&plga=068544&mscssid=

There also seems to be a 33mm focal length version of the same diameter lens here:

http://shop.mellesgriot.com/products/optics/detail.asp?pf_id=01 LAG 010&plga=068544&mscssid=

How would the shorter focal length work here? 
(Edit: Ok, I found some discussion about this question allready...)


----------



## Ledean

ez78 said:


> I'd be interested but I would have liked the 52mm lens better.
> 
> I think the 52mm diameter lens could still be ordered directly from Melles Griot. Although the prize is high $28.
> 
> http://shop.mellesgriot.com/products/optics/detail.asp?pf_id=01 LAG 123&plga=068544&mscssid=
> 
> There also seems to be a 33mm focal length version of the same diameter lens here:
> 
> http://shop.mellesgriot.com/products/optics/detail.asp?pf_id=01 LAG 010&plga=068544&mscssid=
> 
> How would the shorter focal length work here?
> (Edit: Ok, I found some discussion about this question allready...)



Getting he 52 mmm aspherical lens will push up the cost . I can do a small run of these if there is enough interest .


----------



## TITAN1833

Depending on price,I am interested.pewter/finned/52mm lens.


----------



## ispayboy

Got mine today......All I can say is.. YOU ROCK LEDEAN!!!Excellent machining....Bright little bugger aint it? Probably buy some more if I have the fund, to give as x-mas presents...Yeah why not, all I have to do now is to look for an awsome box to put it in to match its' gleaming character.....


----------



## Ledean

ispayboy said:


> Got mine today......All I can say is.. YOU ROCK LEDEAN!!!Excellent machining....Bright little bugger aint it? Probably buy some more if I have the fund, to give as x-mas presents...Yeah why not, all I have to do now is to look for an awsome box to put it in to match its' gleaming character.....


 
Thanks ispayboy,
Let us know when you find that box .We guys are always looking for the brightest light that very few, if any ,have given thought to a good looking box . 
Ledean


----------



## TITAN1833

Hi could I have my box in Ti,at no extra cost,thanks guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## beefy6969

Hi Lidean?!

Do you have any more Mag 1C Aspherical left?

I would also like the 52mm lens version. Please quote me or PM me and we can work out a deal. Thanks.


----------



## j3bnl

Hi Lidean,

Do you by any chance have any more of these Mag 1C Aspherical lights left?

I would prefer it with the 52mm lens if possible.

Can you confirm the price for one with finned head shipped to UK please and what colours still available (Camo would be brilliant).


----------



## DM51

Ledean - PM sent


----------



## j3bnl

Anyone running this baby on the 18650 li-ions?
What kind of run time and lumen output are you getting/can you expect to get?


----------



## Ledean

I will be having 5 more for sale .

Price $98.00 for 50 mm aspheric version .
$115 for the 52 mm version (only few numbers available ) .
Finning the head $ 9.00

International shipping 14.50 

Pm me to reserve it or post it here.


----------



## Ledean

j3bnl said:


> Anyone running this baby on the 18650 li-ions?
> What kind of run time and lumen output are you getting/can you expect to get?



I will be doing a run time test today since nobody else has posted results .

DM51 pm replied.


----------



## tanasit

I'll take pewter with finned head and 52mm lens.
 $124.
Thanks,
Tanasit


----------



## AFAustin

Ledean,

Pls. reserve me a pewter w/ 52mm lens and finned head @ $124.

Do these have the regulator/resistor?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Nitro

.


----------



## Ledean

AFAustin said:


> Ledean,
> 
> Pls. reserve me a pewter w/ 52mm lens and finned head @ $124.
> 
> Do these have the regulator/resistor?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andrew



I can add the resistor.


----------



## AFAustin

Ledean said:


> I can add the resistor.



Ledean,

Does the resistor reduce output a bit in exchange for regulated/flat output?

Is a tube needed for an 18650 to fit properly? Any idea of runtime on an 18650?

Thanks


----------



## DM51

E-mail and PP sent


----------



## j3bnl

PM Sent.


----------



## j3bnl

to Ledean as agreed.

Try to send you another PM but your private message inbox is full.


----------



## Lumalee

Hi Ledean,
I would like Pewter, finned head, 52mm shipped UK

Light $115
Fin $9
Ship $14.50

Total 138.50



Thanks and best regards

Lee


----------



## moraino

Hi Ledean,

I am ordering an Pewter or Silver 1C with 52mm Aspheric lens if available. Blasck is fine if there is no Silver or Pewter.

Please advice when to send Paypal. Thanks.

Henry


----------



## j3bnl

AFAustin said:


> Ledean,
> 
> Does the resistor reduce output a bit in exchange for regulated/flat output?
> 
> Is a tube needed for an 18650 to fit properly? Any idea of runtime on an 18650?
> 
> Thanks


 
Want to know same as above please mate?


----------



## DM51

The 18650 will fit. It goes in the tailcap recess (remove the large spring). See his pics in post #1.

He did make some regulated ones, but he said it added to the cost and didn't really make a lot of difference.


----------



## j3bnl

It was more to do with the ones fitted with the resistors I was enquiring about but thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Lumalee

@ DM51,
Thanks for the help on this one Dave, much appreciated.

 and heres hoping I am lucky.


----------



## Jamesmark72

Ledean, your box is full again. Paypal sent. Details in the comments section of Paypal. Let me know if you need anymore $$$ to get it to me by Friday, and also let me know if you get anymore Fins for the head. Thanks


----------



## Lumalee

Anyone had any news yet ? who has and who hasnt ?


----------



## Ledean

Lumalee said:


> Anyone had any news yet ? who has and who hasnt ?


 
Everyone who has sent PP will get eh 52 mm aspherical lens.

Is that what you mean ?


----------



## moraino

Hello Ledean,

Paypal sent and now....the waiting. Tik Tok....Tik Tok...

Henry


----------



## j3bnl

Hi Ledean,


 


Have sent you another PM. 

Brian (j3bnl)


----------



## Lumalee

Had confirmation from Ledean via email, PP received and light is on its way soon.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## j3bnl

Good news Lumalee.
I am just waiting for Ledean to confirm he received my last PayPal payment and when he is shipping the light out.


----------



## AFAustin

Ledean,

I have probably dropped the ball here. I reserved a 52mm, finned/pewter, in post #124 above, as per your instructions, but didn't realize it was time to send PP till I noticed the other guys were sending theirs. If I've lost my place, no big deal, I'll wait till the next run (if there is one). If not, pls. let me know and I'll send PP (I'm assuming your PP addy is the e-mail listed in your Profile?).

Thanks.


----------



## FILA BRAZILIA

Paypal details is listed in post #1.

I am in the same boat as you, AFAustin, I really hope mr Ledean can have one 52 mm version available to me. 
However, I waited with PP because of the very limited numbers of this specific light. (Was afraid they were sold out)
Also; it`s very rainy in Norway where I live, I want to use the light no matter weather conditions. I don`t know if the Aspherical Mag is water proof?

Anyway; I wish you good luck with your sale, Ledean :goodjob: FILA.





AFAustin said:


> Ledean,
> 
> I have probably dropped the ball here. I reserved a 52mm, finned/pewter, in post #124 above, as per your instructions, but didn't realize it was time to send PP till I noticed the other guys were sending theirs. If I've lost my place, no big deal, I'll wait till the next run (if there is one). If not, pls. let me know and I'll send PP (I'm assuming your PP addy is the e-mail listed in your Profile?).
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## AFAustin

Fila B.,

Thanks for pointing out the PP addy. I hope Ledean will let us know if he's sold out or if more of the 52mm are available. If the latter, it's PayPal time!

P.S.: Norway must be awfully cold for a Brazilian---or are you a Norwegian who likes Brazilian music (like I do)?  Or, am I showing my age by not knowing that that's the musical group (but don't they spell it, rightly or wrongly, "Fila Brazillia"?)?


----------



## Jamesmark72

Got mine today. Pretty cool light. No one has seen anything like it.


----------



## Nitro

I posted some more beamshots of Ledean's Aspheric 1C @ 500, 1000 and 1500 feet. Check it out in my "Got Throw?" sig link. Enjoy!


----------



## j3bnl

Jamesmark72 said:


> Got mine today. Pretty cool light. No one has seen anything like it.


 
Anyone else got theirs yet?
Not sure if mine has been shipped yet or not.


----------



## j3bnl

Nitro said:


> I posted some more beamshots of Ledean's Aspheric 1C @ 500, 1000 and 1500 feet. Check it out in my "Got Throw?" sig link. Enjoy!


 
Brilliant pics mate :wow:

That makes me more desperate to get hold of my "Ledean special".
It really is impressive!!!


----------



## fatts

Ledean, any chance of switching to any of the Q-bin Crees soon?

Also, any chance you'd do a hybrid of your Aspherical 1C and Shorty Mag C? I was thinking along the lines of a direct-drive cree in a shorty Mag body, with a Modamag tail switch so that the Aspherical 1C would be as short as your "Shorty 1C". =)


----------



## X_Marine

Ledean,
I would like to get on the list if the 52mm are still available.
Black would be last choice of colors, even bare alum would do.
Very nice job on these.. :thumbsup:

PP @ the ready and just need to confirm. :wave:

ThanX
X..


----------



## Nitro

j3bnl said:


> Brilliant pics mate :wow:
> 
> That makes me more desperate to get hold of my "Ledean special".
> It really is impressive!!!


 
Thanks. This really is an amazing light. It's 3rd on my list of throwers. I'll be posting shots of a light colored object next. That will show up better. Stay tuned.


----------



## ExZeRoEx

I am interested in one of these too, I haven't read through the whole thing yet, but are these actually shipping right now?


----------



## DM51

ExZeRoEx said:


> I am interested in one of these two, I haven't read through the whole thing yet, but are these actually shipping right now?


It is a rolling program - he sells them as he makes them. Every now and then there's a rush of demand and he sells out, but people usually haven't had to wait too long before he has some more ready. He posts every now and then saying what colors he has and how many.

If you read through the thread, you'll get an idea of how he works.


----------



## AFAustin

Nitro said:


> Thanks. This really is an amazing light. It's 3rd on my list of throwers. I'll be posting shots of a light colored object next. That will show up better. Stay tuned.



Nitro, is that 3rd behind your Coleman Conversion and your MaxaBeam? If so, that's very nice company.


----------



## Ledean

fatts said:


> Ledean, any chance of switching to any of the Q-bin Crees soon?
> 
> Yes , I will soon.


----------



## Ledean

Thanks .
I have very few left . 
I will put you on the list .




X_Marine said:


> Ledean,
> I would like to get on the list if the 52mm are still available.
> Black would be last choice of colors, even bare alum would do.
> Very nice job on these.. :thumbsup:
> 
> PP @ the ready and just need to confirm. :wave:
> 
> ThanX
> X..





ExZeRoEx said:


> I am interested in one of these too, I haven't read through the whole thing yet, but are these actually shipping right now?



I will begin to ship from next week as I make them .


----------



## Nitro

AFAustin said:


> Nitro, is that 3rd behind your Coleman Conversion and your MaxaBeam? If so, that's very nice company.


 
Yes, but don't get the wrong idea. It's a distant 3rd. The CC and MB are in a totally different class. But, for a single LED <200 Lumens, it's quite amazing.


----------



## AFAustin

Nitro said:


> Yes, but don't get the wrong idea. It's a distant 3rd. The CC and MB are in a totally different class. But, for a single LED <200 Lumens, it's quite amazing.



Oh yes, I read your lux figures. But....in the stuff-in-your-back-pocket category, it appears the A-mag is the leader of the pack.


----------



## Nitro

AFAustin said:


> But....in the stuff-in-your-back-pocket category, it appears the A-mag is the leader of the pack.


 
Exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## ez78

This is something I will have to buy someday. Maybe I'll wait for the Q bin version.

Hey Nitro, I noticed your Mag has different head compared to Ledeans pics. The protective crown. Is that something you added your self?


----------



## Aircraft800

Ledean said:


> Thanks .
> I have very few left .
> I will put you on the list .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will begin to ship from next week as I make them .


 
Ledean,

If there will be any more 52mm versions made, please ad me to the wish list.


----------



## Nitro

Ledean's Asp Mag + Water Tower @ 2000 Feet = Throw :thumbsup:


----------



## j3bnl

Nitro said:


> Ledean's Asp Mag + Water Tower @ 2000 Feet = Throw :thumbsup:


 
*Nitro can you please stop posting great pics of this lights unbelievable capabilities!!!* :mecry:

*At least until I get mine* :devil:.


----------



## stitch_paradox

Aspherical Mag 1C.... great!:wow:


----------



## Photongun

ok ok ok! I give up! I can't take it anymore.....

How do I purchase one if they are still available and whats the damage...

Sheeesh!!

*photongun twitches nervously*


----------



## X_Marine

Photongun said:


> ok ok ok! I give up! I can't take it anymore.....
> 
> How do I purchase one if they are still available and whats the damage...
> 
> Sheeesh!!
> 
> *photongun twitches nervously*


Check post #121 for pricing.

X..


----------



## uh1c

Ledean,
I'd like to purchase one 52mm also. PP on its way!
UH1C


----------



## Sgt. LED

PP Doesn't work for me for exwife reasons, If another form of payment is acceptable I'll take a Finned 52mm one in Pewter or red or anything else really black being last! If I have to I'll mail you cash! Anything........need a kidney?
How much more for a Q bin version? I got bone marrow too...........


----------



## ExZeRoEx

I forgot to ask, do all of them come with the spring for the 18650? Cuz I'm gonna need that.


----------



## DM51

Look at the pics in post #1. The spring is included.


----------



## ExZeRoEx

I was just wondering because some of the posts were requesting a special tailcap and I wasn't sure if it was a special one in the pics or not.


----------



## j3bnl

Ledean
Any idea when my black one will be shipped out?


----------



## X_Marine

Well for any looking for JOY today from the USPS, remember it is a regular holiday for the US.
*Monday, October 8* - Columbus Day 

Hope that didn't disapoint ANY1 but rather saved a few some anxiety waiting for something that wouldn't show today.. :wave:

Maybe if we are lucky Ledean has the day off and can get caught up a little. Or better yet just kick back and relax as is well deserved.. :thumbsup:

Happy Columbus Day
X..


----------



## Ledean

All the asphericals will come with the double spring and modified tailcap.

Ledean


----------



## Ledean

Sgt. LED said:


> PP Doesn't work for me for exwife reasons, If another form of payment is acceptable I'll take a Finned 52mm one in Pewter or red or anything else really black being last! If I have to I'll mail you cash! Anything........need a kidney?
> How much more for a Q bin version? I got bone marrow too...........



Thanks for the offer. 
My kidneys are ok so far.
You can always sent me a MO.
I wil let you know about the Q bin version .


----------



## Sgt. LED

Pm me your address and the total cost for a pewter finned 52mm with regulation and a Q bin if possible. I'll sent Money Order right away!!!!!! 
Thank you very much Ledan.


----------



## j3bnl

Ledean,
Did you ship my light out on Tuesday?


----------



## j3bnl

Ledean,

Can you *please* tell me if my light shipped out or not on Tuesday as you stated?
If not when is it likely too?
If you are having difficulty in delivering it in a realistic timescale I would very reluctantly accept a refund.


----------



## Lumalee

Ledean, feeling a bit out in the cold here too, not heard anything from you for over 2 weeks, no shipping advice or anything, can you let me know whats happening, would really appreciate it.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Ledean

Shipped it out today.
Ledean




j3bnl said:


> Ledean,
> Did you ship my light out on Tuesday?


----------



## j3bnl

Shipped it out today.
Ledean



Quote:
Originally Posted by *j3bnl* 

 
_Ledean,
Did you ship my light out on Tuesday?_



Thank you.


----------



## Lumalee

Hi Ledean,
was the above post aimed at both me and J3BNL ??
Mine was paid for and ordered just before J3BNL does that mean mine has been shipped already ?
Sorry Ledean, but just simple communication to your customer/s would be greatly appreciated and keep us all happy and dispell the aprehension.

regards
Lee


----------



## Lumalee

Ledean,
I am seriously confused, on the 23 of september you offered for sale 5 of your Mag C aspherics. In your thread you state you had 5 ready to go, so I and a number of other CPF members posted "I'll Take its" followed up with immediate Paypal sent payments. We are now very close to a month further down the line and still I, and at least one other CPF member who also paid upfront, have not yet receiced the lights we ordered and were lead to believe were ready in stock. A clarification of the circumstances and what is happening with the lights would be greatly appreciated.
Maybe you could you tell me if you have shipped my light out yet.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## j3bnl

Ledean,

Can you confirm what method you used to ship my light and if one is available could you give me the tracking number please.


----------



## katsyonak

Hello Ledean,

Just in case you see this, I'm also waiting for a flashlight I ordered from you on your 1D Mag Grooved/finned for sale thread and I would also like to know if/when it was shipped. If it was and there is a tracking number please PM it to me.

Thank you Ledean, and please don't leave us in the dark here :candle:


----------



## X_Marine

While we are all so patiently waiting for our orders to arrive, I was wanting to look back at Ledean's project page that I thought I saw when I was first introduced to this "A-Mag"?..

If anyone remembers where that post was I would appreciate a link to it.

Again thanks to Nitro for all the great beam shots, and Ledean for keeping up with all the orders he has been filling.

ThanX
X..


----------



## j3bnl

X_Marine said:


> While we are all so patiently waiting for our orders to arrive, I was wanting to look back at Ledean's project page that I thought I saw when I was first introduced to this "A-Mag"?..
> 
> If anyone remembers where that post was I would appreciate a link to it.
> 
> Again thanks to Nitro for all the great beam shots, and Ledean for keeping up with all the orders he has been filling.
> 
> ThanX
> X..


 
Your obviously a comedian, but not a very good one!!:thumbsdow


----------



## Ledean

Guys I had a family medical emergency.
I will try to fulfill my orders by the end of the week .
I was not able to access the lathe for a while.
There is no need to panic.
Looks like people who take on the aspherical task run into problems. 

All International orders please PM me before you send me Paypal.
No mpore aspherical orders will be taken for now.
I apolozise to everyone for the delay.
I will send Pms tomorrow.
Regards
Ledean


----------



## AFAustin

Ledean,

Hope your family medical situation resolved itself OK.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## X_Marine

Ledean
I think I speak for most here in that this is a hobby and mostly for fun.
It in no means should cause you are anyone to feel so obligated as to need to apologize for personal emergencies.

I hope only the best for you and yours, and you will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Hang in there dude..
X..


----------



## Sgt. LED

If you can't get to mine, you can't get to it. No biggie man I wasn't in a big hurry anyway. 
I have gone 28 years not owning a custom light, or an aspherical 18650 Mag and it won't kill me if you can't change that now.
Take good care of your own first!
If I need to I'll buy another light to use the new charger and batteries I already bought from DX.
Hope things get better and healed up soon!


----------



## Lumalee

Whilst I understand circumstances can change rapidly, and at the same time I have sincere thoughts about Ledean and his family drama and wish him the best, some comments made by others just recently are out of context and order. 
I personally ordered my light over a month ago and it was supposedly in stock, as did another UK member who has contacted me regarding this scenario as well as two other members who have ordered from same. When you offer lots of lights for sale as Ledean did, it is no longer a favour/hobby it becomes commercial and as such of paramount importance is communication with your customers. The truth is also a prerequisite, and I am afraid to say neither of the afore mentioned have been exercised here. Both myself and other members were told the lights had been shipped, even here on the forum we were told they had been shipped, not true !! they have not been shipped, fact. Why tell a lie when the truth will suffice?
We had all been trying to get some sort of communication from Ledean about the status of our orders, with many emails and PM's going ignored and a worrying silence. Now maybe some of you out there can afford for $140 to go missing, I for one cant and therefore feel I had the right to feel aprehensive and concerned about the whereabouts of my light and or money. It is with great regret that after so little communication from Ledean I lodged a non delivery note with Paypal 3 days ago as did one of the other members. At this precise time and within a few hours low and behold Ledean steps into the limelight and all of a sudden we get some communication from him..... now call me sceptical, but I drew my own conclusion! Needless to say I got a refund yesterday from Ledean for the whole amount, thats fine, but very disappointing. I wanted a Mag Aspheric, and thought I had found the answer, alas no. As other people have said that they would wait and theres no rush and so on ... well I would have waited too, but no communication and lies are not a good recipe for confidence in your vendor. I have learned a lesson here as I hope others may have. Now, well I just bought another Surefire instead of the aspheric. one day I will find one.


----------



## Ledean

Lumalee,
You need a aspherical flashlight and you don't want to wait .
You file a claim in paypal for that. You could have asked me for the money directly and I would have gladly refunded it to you.
Now you are disappointed that I refunded the amount to you ? There is just no pleasing you.
And I do not take kindly to you saying that is a family drama. It is extremely nerve-wracking when you undergo a family emergency. Believe me, flashlights (as much as I love them) will be the last thing on our minds at that time.
What do you expect me to send you, the medical records ?
You have to vent out your anger like this because a flashlight was delayed
I make lights because I love to work with flashlights in my spare time. This is not going to damper my enthusiasm. 
I wish you well.
Ledean


----------



## AFAustin

Received my aspherical mag today. It was well packed and protected. Thank you, Ledean.

I fired it up tonight, of course, and I can only say that the throw is what everyone has said it is---amazing. My biggest problem was finding a long enough open space to give it a proper test, and I really couldn't. This weekend I'll be taking it to some wide open spaces and I'm looking forward to seeing what it is really capable of. The A-mag will be used for distance critter spotting, and on my little dog walk tonight, the Pointer and I spotted a gray fox and a possum, so I take that as a good sign. 

What a fun light. Thanks for making these available, Ledean. :thumbsup:


----------



## X_Marine

Received my aspherical mag this morning.
Very well packed and much sooner than I expected. 
Like others have said, I look forward to night fall where it can truly perform.

Very useful and unique light indeed. 
Thanks so much for all your efforts and please keep up the great work.

Light on!! :thumbsup:
X..


----------



## Lumalee

Hey Guys, glad you got your lights, would love to see the beamshots when you can.

@ Ledean
It seems you may have misread the post I made to some extent, however I dont think it reasonable or pertinent to have an argument on here, but for accuracy's sake a couple of points you made need clearing up.

1. After ordering a light that was "IN STOCK" it shouldnt take a month to ship it to UK. 

2. I made a PAYPAL claim because you dont answer your email, PM's or postings on your thread.

3. My disappointment came from my own making, because I trusted a CPF member to deliver an item that I ordered in good faith and paid for also in good faith, and it never turned up.

4. A family drama here in UK means exactly that, like for instance a member of my family was taken very seriously ill some weeks ago and rushed to hospital, that is waht we call a family drama, and my sincere apologies if you misinterpreted that, because my sentiment regarding your emergency was both sincere, honest and heartfelt.

5. I dont wish for you to lose your enthusiasm for flashlights, but I do wish you would keep your customers informed. I received 6 emails and numerous PM's from individual members stating they were unsure as to the status of their orders and were voicing concerns to me after I posted in your thread requesting info on the status of our orders. No replies received.

6. There is no hiding the fact that you lied, right here on this forum, you lied Ledean you told me and at least two others that the lights had been shipped when evidently they hadn't, now its not for me to comment for others but sorry Ledean Lying is unforgivable and a trait I personally can't tolerate. There is no need to lie when the truth will do, all it would have taken is a reply to emails, PM's etc saying you are out of sorts due to a family emergency and will be in contact as and when. Open ended reply I know but suffice. I sent in good faith $140 to a stranger, in another country, whom I made contact with on a forum, you gotta admit its a risk and I was prepared to take a risk to a degree, but when there is no further communication from the vendor after a month !!! even The Pope might feel a little aprehensive, dont you agree ?

Ok as far as I am concerned the episode is over and done with and lessons learned on both sides.

I wish YOU well Mr Chelliah and sincerely hope your family emergency is on the mend.

Lee


----------



## j3bnl

Ledean,

Somewhat confused here. 
You have refunded the $138 I paid for the light but notice that you still maintain that the light has been shipped. If it has been shipped there was no requirement for you to refund me at all I just wanted a response from you confirming status of order and was concerned greatly when others stated they had received no communications at all and were still awaiting their lights. 
I would like this matter cleared up once and for all so I will ask you once more, did you ship the light last Friday as posted on CPF or did you not? 
I have purchased several "C" cells to use in this light and a charger which cost me around $100 so if the light is not coming I would appreciate an honest answer so I can do one of the following :- keep them for the Aspherical Mag, look for an alternative light or sell/return these items for a refund to the respective sellers.
I would appreciate a honest reply please so this matter can be closed as far as I am concerned. 

_*Brian (j3bnl)*_


----------



## tanasit

I ordered on 9-22-2007 and arrived today. 
The beamshot shows the emitter structure detail when properly focused as we all know but just wish that it is level without turning the wrist but when hold it in my left hand, the pattern is just "right on". :thumbsup:
Thanks,
Tanasit


----------



## j3bnl

Ledean said:


> Shipped it out today.
> Ledean


 
I am glad that the CPF members who have received their lights are very happy with them and they are everything that they hoped they would be.
It would appear that some of us and it seems to be the members from oversea's this effects cant get a straight answer to a simple question.

Is this quote from your post on Friday 12/10/07 Ledean true?
If not can you just send me a PM or email confirming this so I can put this whole episode to rest once and for all.


----------



## stitch_paradox

how about the one i ordered ledean. when will you ship it?


----------



## Ledean

Pm me your Paypal info and I will get back to you.




stitch_paradox said:


> how about the one i ordered ledean. when will you ship it?


----------



## Lumalee

Thanks for the refund Ledean, I am now the proud owner of a minty MAC blue aspheric with finned head and grooved body, and now I know why he (MAC) is known as the master. Good luck with your project.

Best regards

PS, just give Brian (J3ENL above) a quick shout or reply to answer his post and let him know whats going on, its only common courtesy !!!! and costs nothing.


----------



## stitch_paradox

Aspherical MAG 1C arrived today as promised! Securely packed with bubble wrap and packing papers. The LIGHT IS AWESOME! Clean and very well made. Its the envy here in our place. :twothumbs I'm really glad I waited. Thanks ledean!


By the way does any body know where I can get the bezel for this light? I'm still looking for a suitable hard case for it, but right now I took off the oakley bag from my oakley glasses to cover the aspherical lense. It works great to protect the lense from dust and scratches. Better to have scratches on my oakleys that my apsherical hahahahahaha!


----------



## ExZeRoEx

Mad props to my man Ledean! Got mine and can't wait for night. Plenty bright when it's overcast outside though.


----------



## Ledean

Glad you guys got the light and thanks for the compliments. 
Regards
Ledean




ExZeRoEx said:


> Mad props to my man Ledean! Got mine and can't wait for night. Plenty bright when it's overcast outside though.


----------



## j3bnl

Lumalee said:


> Thanks for the refund Ledean, I am now the proud owner of a minty MAC blue aspheric with finned head and grooved body, and now I know why he (MAC) is known as the master. Good luck with your project.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> PS, just give Brian (J3BNL above) a quick shout or reply to answer his post and let him know whats going on, its only common courtesy !!!! and costs nothing.


 
Thanks for the support Lee, its appreciated. Your right though, good manners and common courtesy do cost nothing but I'm afraid that ignorant people who tell lies would have no comprehension of that, would you ledean.


----------



## uh1c

......


----------



## ExZeRoEx

I like the orange ring around the LED! After turning the light off in the dark you can still see the faint glow on the lens. My friend thought that was kind of cool.


----------



## DM51

Mine just arrived - superb work, and even though it's daylight, it is extremely bright and the throw is astonishing. I am looking forward to tonight...

Many thanks, Ledean!


----------



## AFAustin

Please forgive a basic question, and maybe I missed this somewhere in the thread. The nice green glow inside the lens, after you switch off the light, is from glow powder around the emitter or... ?

Thanks.


----------



## Ledean

Yes it is from the glow powder around the emitter.



AFAustin said:


> Please forgive a basic question, and maybe I missed this somewhere in the thread. The nice green glow inside the lens, after you switch off the light, is from glow powder around the emitter or... ?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## AFAustin

Ledean said:


> Yes it is from the glow powder around the emitter.




Thanks, Ledean. It's a very nice effect.


----------



## Ledean

Thanks.


AFAustin said:


> Thanks, Ledean. It's a very nice effect.


----------



## uh1c

Received mine today.Most excellent work. :twothumbs
The throw is astonishing...but you know that from Nitro's pictures.
I must also say that despite the abuse directed at Ledean on these pages recently, I have found him to be conscientious and a gentleman.:twothumbs


----------



## stitch_paradox

+1 :thumbsup:ledean!


----------



## Lumalee

@Uhc1
yeah plus one for Ledean, I agree now that everyone is getting their lights, thats fine, but I totally refute the "abuse" statement, look at it from our point of view just for a second, we ordered lights that were *"in stock"* and a month later we had no communication from him, no replies to emails, then we got false statements of "yours has been shipped" when clearly they hadnt, and not just me but two other members too ! So when you send $140 to a complete stranger in good faith and the afore mentioned happens, even the most sceptical person must agree we had a right to question the motives of Ledean !
So your accusation of abuse is not only unjust but also very misguided.

Take a look at J3BNL, he has asked point blank, many times, have you shipped my light as stated in the thread, and yet no reply from Ledean, not via mail, via PM, via a post on the thread.... whats that all about ???
lets now talk about the abuse of our trust and good faith shall we.....

Anyways, there will be no more post from me on this subject, but please lets respect the viewpoint of everyone on this scenario and cast no more comments aimed at anyone ! please.


----------



## j3bnl

uh1c said:


> I must also say that despite the abuse directed at Ledean on these pages recently, I have found him to be conscientious and a gentleman.:twothumbs


 

*uh1c*
If you feel that I or anyone else has abused Ledean without reason then you can pass judgement or comment on this, but before you do I suggest you read all the posts in this thread and not be selective in what you read!!
You can think or say what you like *uh1c* but ledean has blatantly ignored several posts I have made (without as you put it being abused) and lied, end of story.
What you think of him, I quite frankly, couldn't care less but if you feel that his actions are that of a gentleman then god only knows what the gentlemen are like where you come from.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Many thanks to Ledan, he came throught for me with flying colors! Nice finishing on the fins, beefy beefy heatsink, and the glow epoxy is a very nice bonus. Will test throw tonight! The coolest thing is that I threw on a new bezel ring and a UCL lens with LDF on it, the result is a crazy bright Q5 utility light! Now I can use it inside with big flood, and outside with crazy throw! Got to be the best light I have now. Worth the wait, even thought I thought the wait was sort of short really. Thank you Ledan - Good Job
If you make anything else, drop me a PM so I can buy it as well!
One thing though the head needed a slightly thicker O-ring, which I already had.


----------



## IcantC

Tried to PM but the box was full
I had a few Qs after reading whole thread.

1) 50 vs 52, whats the difference? More throw?
2) What approximate battery life?
3) Are these now regulated? If not, can you add one for me?




Sgt. LED said:


> Many thanks to Ledan, he came throught for me with flying colors! Nice finishing on the fins, beefy beefy heatsink, and the glow epoxy is a very nice bonus. Will test throw tonight! The coolest thing is that I threw on a new bezel ring and a UCL lens with LDF on it, the result is a crazy bright Q5 utility light! Now I can use it inside with big flood, and outside with crazy throw! Got to be the best light I have now. Worth the wait, even thought I thought the wait was sort of short really. Thank you Ledan - Good Job
> If you make anything else, drop me a PM so I can buy it as well!
> One thing though the head needed a slightly thicker O-ring, which I already had.


 

Pics or more info on the setup of where to purchase new bezel ring and a UCL lens with LDF?

Thanks!


----------



## Sgt. LED

http://www.flashlightlens.com/item--UCL%AE-Lens--UCL_Lens.html
52.1mm Lens - select add LDF option.
To use other lenses you must find a stock bezel ring from another Mag, most folks have one or two handy. He can regulate it for you if you want as an option, and yes the 52mm asphere makes it throw alot more! Battery life is very subjective.


----------



## Ledean

IcantC said:


> Tried to PM but the box was full
> I had a few Qs after reading whole thread.
> 
> 1) 50 vs 52, whats the difference? More throw?
> 2) What approximate battery life?
> 3) Are these now regulated? If not, can you add one for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or more info on the setup of where to purchase new bezel ring and a UCL lens with LDF?
> 
> Thanks!


 
1) 52m reflector thrown further and is brighter.

2) Did you mean run time ? I am actuall testing it now and so far I am able to get 1.15 hours of the same high intensity brightness.

The flashlight feels warm to the touch and does not get any hotter than that.
The led is running direct drive without any resistor.
Battery used ia AW C Li-ion which was charged a month ago and used to test the aspherical mags. So it is not fully charged.

3)Direct drive. The li-ions have a fairly flat discharge curve . I am not going to add any regulation for now. 
What I can do is add a 0.47 5W resistor in the circuit. Cuts off the brightnes by about 15% . The runtime more than doubles. But I guess most of you are not buying it for runtime.

Thanks for the pictures Sgt. LED. 

Regards
Ledean


----------



## stitch_paradox

IcantC said:


> Tried to PM but the box was full
> I had a few Qs after reading whole thread.
> 
> 1) 50 vs 52, whats the difference? More throw?
> 2) What approximate battery life?
> 3) Are these now regulated? If not, can you add one for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or more info on the setup of where to purchase new bezel ring and a UCL lens with LDF?
> 
> Thanks!



You can get all the spare maglite parts here in this site:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2216156

my mistake... at this site:
http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl;jsessi...e3eTaxaQbxmTe34Pa38Ta38Qb390?sc=7&category=36


:naughty:


----------



## stitch_paradox

hey ledean i haven't heard from you in a long time. how are you? did you get my message regarding the cr2 maglites? by the way do you still have some apsherical lens in stock? i know where to get one for just 9$ each do you want to organize a group buy? hehehehe!


----------



## Ledean

Stitch Paradox,
I have sent you an email . I have some Minimag Cr2 bodies .


----------



## bpool21

Ledean, not sure if you got my PMs or not but I have the PP for you just not sure on the total, Last PM was on the 8th regarding this matter, If I dont get it too you soon - I will forget


----------



## LuxLuthor

Ledean, I just wanted to show how I used your most excellent 1C Aspherical with KIU's VL bezel, but using the 52mm lens, I ground down the bottom side edge so it just fits inside that 3-4mm inner lip inside reflector housing. I find no artifacts or negative impact from doing this.

Now it stands up proudly on its KIU bezel and lens does not touch the table. It is still able to be perfectly focussed by dialing out a bit. The KIU eliminates the distracting "glass glow" from the protruding lens being in your field of vision.

This makes this 100% perfect for me, and I was already very happy with your light.


----------



## Ledean

Lux, just happened to see the link . That is great work . 
I see you are talented in the glass department too  .


----------



## karlthev

Any chance of another build? I'd be interested!


Karl


----------



## LuxLuthor

I think the problem is getting more of these lenses at affordable pricing.


----------



## karlthev

LuxLuthor said:


> I think the problem is getting more of these lenses at affordable pricing.



Sure hope they can be gotten--"affordable"--?? Hell Lux, the sky's the limit in the world of flashlights!! Ha!!



Ledean, PM to you.


Karl


----------



## mr.squatch

The original post lists the ability to use an 18670 battery, then later on it refers to "if you want to use the 18650" I'm researching battery sources and can't find much about an 18670. Can somebody confirm if it's available or if it's a simple typo? Thanks guys!


g


----------



## karlthev

The light uses either AW C LIon cells or 18650. Typo.



Karl


----------



## mr.squatch

karlthev said:


> The light uses either AW C LIon cells or 18650. Typo.
> Karl


 

Thanks Karl, next question: what are the benefits/drawbacks of either cell? From what I can tell the C is larger diameter but shorter and... lower voltage? I'm new to the game, trying to figure out all these numbers. Thanks again

g


----------



## karlthev

The C cell has a much higher ma rating (I think 3300ma for the AW) than has the 18650 (one of mine is 2000ma, others may be somewhat more or less) and therefore, the C will give you that much more run time (around 1/3 more). I have no idea of what the run time on this light may be. I just received one today and I have been out "playing" but no serious testing. Incidently, despite the fact that I have 18650 batteries about I ordered two AW "Cs" from Lighthound today. To tell you the truth, I believe that the LIon Cs are slightly longer than a "regular" C but don't hold me to that fact. The voltage will be the same--approximateky 3.7 volts but as much as 4.2 volts right off the charger. Drawback of the C in this application--cost--in some cases twice as much as the 18650s. The Cs will fit the battery compartment without significant rattle and without "shimming" as tends to be the case with the 18650s.


Karl


----------



## mr.squatch

Awesome, exactly the info I needed. Thanks Karl. I couldn't find the voltage of the 18650s anywhere. I'm going with the C's if there is no benefit other than cost. Can't wait to get home from my trip and see all the boxes, I've bought myself waaaay too many xmas gifts this year :devil:

g


----------



## DM51

It will work fine on an 18650 or a "C" Li-Ion. AW's "C" Li-Ion is 53 mm long, i.e. 3mm longer than a regular alkaline C-cell. His 18650 is 67mm long. 

In the tail there are 2 springs. The longer spring is for the "C", and you just take this one out if you want to use an 18650, which then makes contact via the 2nd (shorter) spring. It's a neat arrangement.

The capacity of AW "C" Li-Ion is 3300mAh, the 18650 is 2200mAh. Both cells are 4.2V when fully charged.


----------



## karlthev

Thanks for the assist on the info! :wave:


Ledean---PM responded to you!



Karl


----------



## djblank87

PM Sent Ledean.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ledean

djblank87 said:


> PM Sent Ledean.....:thumbsup:


 
Pm replied.


----------



## djblank87

and Ledean I know the time line you gave me but was just wondering if you can tell me if my black, non-bored, non-grooved Q5 Aspheric Mag is done?

Or has it been shipped already?

Thanks Ledean..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Ledean

It will be finished today and mailed tomorrow. I am working on it.
Ledean




djblank87 said:


> and Ledean I know the time line you gave me but was just wondering if you can tell me if my black, non-bored, non-grooved Q5 Aspheric Mag is done?
> 
> Or has it been shipped already?
> 
> Thanks Ledean..........:thumbsup:


----------



## djblank87

Thanks Ledean :twothumbs can't wait....!


----------



## djblank87

Hey Ledean, 
Just wanted to make sure my light shipped on the 6th?

Can you let me know? 

Thanks


----------



## stitch_paradox

djblank87, You will love you Ledean aspheric mag! I'm very happy with mine. 

BTW Ledean, can you make an upgrade for my aspheric mag? I'm thinking of a brighter led, run time doens't matter. Because since putting a USL lens with a regular bezel on the 1c mag, I just want to keep it that way. It's a perfect everyday light for me. Floody bright with right amount of spot and runs on rechargeable battery, I actually keep this in my vehicle. But, the problem is I don't have a body for my aspheric lense, can you make one with a brighter LED? Pls pm me the estimated cost. Thanks.


----------



## kalkwasser

Hi Ledean,

Im interested in one of this. May I know if its still available?

Thanks


----------



## Ledean

djblank87, PM sent with tracking number.


----------



## kalkwasser

Hi Ledean,

PayPa sent! Please check :thumbsup:
Let me know when it leave you.

Cheers!


----------



## karlthev

We just all seem to like your work! Any word on mine?

Karl


----------



## UncleFester

For a 52mm Aspheric [email protected] woo hoo.


----------



## djblank87

ledean got mine today and :bow::bow::bow: WOW............very, very, very nice work sir. Worth every penny and thank you again for making these available :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## UncleFester




----------



## kalkwasser

Has anyone who is still waiting for their Aspherical Mag hear from Ledean yet?


----------



## karlthev

Yes, just got mine and heard from him this past week. I just think he is very, very busy is all.


Karl


----------



## mr.squatch

Mine arrived as well :wave:

g


----------



## UncleFester

kalkwasser said:


> Has anyone who is still waiting for their Aspherical Mag hear from Ledean yet?


Not yet. I agree with Karl though. I bet he's really busy. This is also the Holiday season and he may have other things pulling at him.


----------



## Ledean

Kalkwassr 
UncleFester
Your lights are almost ready . I will try to ship it out on Monday otherwise it will be 26th of december.
Christmas is a busy season.
Thanks for understanding .
Ledean


----------



## UncleFester

LeDean :thumbsup: Thanks for the update. It IS the Christmas season. If it comes to a choice of working or spending time with your family, family comes first. :grouphug:

[size=+2]MerryChristmas[/size]


----------



## kalkwasser

Ledean said:


> Kalkwassr
> UncleFester
> Your lights are almost ready . I will try to ship it out on Monday otherwise it will be 26th of december.
> Christmas is a busy season.
> Thanks for understanding .
> Ledean


 
Hi Ledean,

Appreciate your update and looking forward to the Aspherical Mag.
Would like to take this opportunity to wish you and everyone in CPF Merry Christmas and a Happy NY.

Kalk


----------



## mr.squatch

I just received five lights I ordered from Ledean at the same time. This little 1c aspherical is just amazing. The rest of my aspherical mags are all awesome, but none has the clear spot picture of the emitter board like his does. The machining and fitment of parts is 2nd to none. I Highly recommend this product to anyone who's on the fence about buying one. Worth every penny imo when you look at how little 115 bucks will get you from a factory light. Truly a work of art. Fits awesome in the hand too. I can't seem to source an aw c-cell currently so in my anxiety I popped in a single fattened 3.7v rcr123 and this lil guy holds its own against any of my much bigger throwers. I stand amazed. Thanks a lot to Ledean for putting these out here. If you don't own one, you're missing out. 


g


----------



## karlthev

I have two of Ledean's aspherical C body Mags---very nice professional work!:thumbsup:


Karl


----------



## kalkwasser

Ledean said:


> Kalkwassr
> UncleFester
> Your lights are almost ready . I will try to ship it out on Monday otherwise it will be 26th of december.
> Christmas is a busy season.
> Thanks for understanding .
> Ledean


 
Hi Ledean,

May I know if my Aspherical has been ship already?

Thanks.


----------



## Ledean

Pm sent


----------



## UncleFester

Hey my light came in. This thing sure is intense. :duck: The glow powder around the emitter is a nice touch. Overal a nice package. :goodjob:

Edit: I tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full so I sent it to your inbox at *CPF Marketplace*


----------



## balthazaar

Hi Ledean,
have PM'd you regarding an order.
Cheers


----------



## FelmarCorp

Hey, Ledean...

PM sent ! :thumbsup:


----------



## KRS1

HI

Im looking to purchase some Aspherical lens 50mm and 52 mm. Just like to know if you have any for sale?


----------



## karlthev

Ledean, we're all waiting for you to make an appearance!


Karl


----------



## FelmarCorp

c'mon out, Ledean...

:wave:


----------



## ChrisDallas

are these still available? I'm interested in one myself thx.


----------



## AlexGT

Chris, I suggest you read the whole tread and the jeers tread before you proceed.


----------



## karlthev

Chris, I'm the guy who ended up with your BB and I have noticed you are looking for an Aspherical light. I would, as was just suggested, consider another modder for a choice of builders since we have not been able ot contact Ledean on a regular basis for some time. He had some bad times befall him and he does not seem to have been able to recover. I hope he does (and many others feel this way as welll I believe) but until then, possibly some other modder may be the best choice. I supect you will have great difficulty in reaching him anyway--we have not been able to for quite some time.
I do believe that a Mag "D" or "C"-based Aspherical is the perfect choice for an incredible and portable throw light. Maybe you should consider a want to buy thread. I am looking for another one myself and possibly someone might consider a build if there is enough interest. PM me if youi have any questions.


Karl


----------



## Sgt. LED

That sucks that Ledan dropped out! I have one of his Asphere mags and it is fantastic.................... Wonder what happened?
Everyone needs one of these so find another modder and grab one!
You could always make one yourself.


----------

